# Joining the reserves this summer?



## o AXE (14 Feb 2010)

Right now I am 18 and it my first year of University. I have always thought about going into the forces. I would like to stay in school and get my degree before i ever joined so that if i join and get out i dont have to go through University at a later age. Is that a good idea? Also, i was wondering how exactly the reserves work. Im from London, Ontario and have been searching for hours on the whole process, but still have some questions. I would just like to know if i could join the reserves in London (are they still open?) this summer full time, and then keep working in the summer after each school year (im in University in the states). Like could i do my BMQ this summer and stuff and then wait till next summer to continue working towards my trade (like artillery or AVN tech)?.

Thanks a lot, and i apologize for sounding very noobish. any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Feb 2010)

o AXE said:
			
		

> Right now I am 18 and it my first year of University. I have always thought about going into the forces. I would like to stay in school and get my degree before i ever joined so that if i join and get out i dont have to go through University at a later age. Is that a good idea? Also, i was wondering how exactly the reserves work. Im from London, Ontario and have been searching for hours on the whole process, but still have some questions. I would just like to know if i could join the reserves in London (are they still open?) this summer full time, and then keep working in the summer after each school year (im in University in the states). Like could i do my BMQ this summer and stuff and then wait till next summer to continue working towards my trade (like artillery or AVN tech)?.
> 
> Thanks a lot, and i apologize for sounding very noobish. any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.



We have several topics that you should read.  Try the ones that state that all Trades are closed until April.  Then take a trip to your local CFRC and find out what Reserve Units are near you, and if they are hiring.  If any are, now is the time to apply, as the application process takes several months, and at this late a date you may not be enrolled in time for summer employment.  Time is a wasting.


----------



## Brasidas (15 Feb 2010)

o AXE said:
			
		

> Right now I am 18 and it my first year of University.



Ok.

Let's see if I understand your actual questions here:



> ...I would like to stay in school and get my degree before i ever joined so that if i join and get out i dont have to go through University at a later age. Is that a good idea?



So you're thinking that there's some sort of conflict between you joining the reserves and studying for school? I'm not seeing it. A lot of reservists are students.



> Also, i was wondering how exactly the reserves work. Im from London, Ontario and have been searching for hours on the whole process, but still have some questions. I would just like to know if i could join the reserves in London (are they still open?)



The typical schedule is that if reservists have career courses to go on that they will do so during the summer. Units will typically "stand down" from regular parading during the summer or switch to a reduced schedule.

I believe you're asking if reserve units in London are still active during the summer. There will be staff there, regardless of what the unit's training schedule is like. My unit had its day staff at the armoury every day of the week, and had unit-level training once per month last summer.



> ...I would just like to know if i could join the reserves in London this summer full time, and then keep working in the summer after each school year (im in University in the states). Like could i do my BMQ this summer and stuff and then wait till next summer to continue working towards my trade (like artillery or AVN tech)?.



That would be up to the unit. Officially, you would have to either train at the unit on a regular basis, request a period of excused drill and training of no more than six months, or transfer to the supplementary reserve.  I know a member from my unit did some fancy footwork with my day staff's help to avoid having to transfer to the supp reserve. He's effectively taking a year off without going any further than ED&T. You need to talk to your (prospective) unit and figure out if you can make things work.

My gut's saying no, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

And AVN tech? Good luck.


----------



## o AXE (15 Feb 2010)

thanks a lot for the replies. they are very helpful. 

so from what i understand doing service strictly in the summer months is not a good idea because unless i can talk my way into it, its not gonna happen. But worring about that doesnt even matter if i cant do my training at London so i need to make sure they still have all the staff there and stuff. The earliest i will be able to talk to a recruiter is next week as well so if i find i will be able to do it i can get the paperwork started.

ill be home for christmas holidays for about 3 weeks which would mean i could get some training done before that 6-month requested leave. what are my other options?

thanks so much you guys are a great help here


----------



## FDO (20 Feb 2010)

If you are living and going to school in the States then you just added another step. You will need to get fingerprints from the FBI. This takes 6 to 8 weeks. Also, Reserves are required to "Parade" or meet once a week and at least one weekend a month. If you are willing to do that then it shouldn't be too much of an issue. However, if you are only available during school breaks then they are probably not going to accept you. Oddly enough Reserve units shut down around the same times, Christmas, summer, etc. You will have to do BMQ. Army reserves usually run them on weekends. 

 From the sounds of it you only want a summer job. Unfortunately for you Reserves is a lot more than a summer job. Wait until your done school, look at joining the CF as an Officer under the "Direct Entry Officer" (DEO) program. Check out www.forces.ca for more info. They have a 1-800 number you can call as well. Also when you are home stop by the Recruiting Detatchment in London and ask them about DEO and what Reserve units are in the area.


----------

